# many bomb-sniffing dogs die in a truck in Texas



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...fing-dogs-on-way-to-2402337.php#photo-1935362

Terrible. Beyond terrible .....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...fing-dogs-on-way-to-2402337.php#photo-1935362
> 
> Terrible. Beyond terrible .....


HI Connie

The dogs died last year at this time. The lawsuit is getting filed
now


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

When I was at the training facility in Texas this had been about 4 months There is a memorial to the dogs on the property Even then among the handlers and staff there were still tears when asked about it


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

That's a really nice memorial for a really sad story.


----------



## Ross Rapoport (Aug 4, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...fing-dogs-on-way-to-2402337.php#photo-1935362
> 
> Terrible. Beyond terrible .....


So sad. Greed at its finest.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i say FIRE those morons and bann them for life from being a k9 handler they cant touch or train or even own a dog for LIFE.


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

the handlers for these dogs were already over here waiting on their partners when it happened. Several quit and just went home. It took months to replace the loss. 

When I, and others were waiting for our dogs to arrive everyone was worried something like this would happen again. We were almost asking hourly where our dogs were and if they were ok.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Forget about just the 1 million dollar fine. Is someone getting jail time for this? What a tragedy! :-x


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont know. Another big problem with this was these dogs were all slated to go to FOBs here in Afgan and that left those locations without a level of protection for the troops that should have been there.

The ramifications of a tragedy like this are very far reaching


On another note I got word Im being pushed out to the border to replace a handler that just couldnt take it anymore and quit


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Jon....be safe! Hope you got a rockin' dog out there with you.


----------

